# Kidd back to the big D?



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

LA radio is reporting that Kidd will be traded back to the Mavs for Harris and others. Any word of this?


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Hm... I thought that it was clarified that Kidd wanted to end his career in New Jersey... but thats the last I knew. I would be willing to sacrifice Devin to get Jason Kidd.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Some sources are reporting this as well out of Chicago, but nobody's reporting this in DAL.

It's all Romo this, Romo that.....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I would take him without a contract extension, but he would probably want one when he gets traded. I think he could change the team dynamics, but would it be enough to get the team over the hump ? I don't know.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Hartman is probably repeating this as fact...

Sam Smith of the Chicago Tribune writes...


> *Unhappy star of the week*
> That's Jason Kidd. Some big name seems to be offered in a trade scenario almost every week. This time it's Kidd, who skipped a game with a "migraine headache." Questions then arose about whether he was unhappy about his contract, about the Nets' failure to trade him to LeBron James and the Cavaliers or Kobe Bryant and the Lakers, or about still having to live in new Jersey.
> 
> Kidd denied the speculation, though you can believe Nets officials thought Kidd was AWOL. Just about every New York area newspaper and several national Internet sites quoted "league sources" that Kidd had blown off the game. Must have been coincidence they all got the same negative story at the same time.
> ...


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Not a Mavericks fan but I would love to see him play with Dirk and Josh Howard. Not sure why he wouldn't want to have a chance at a title but hey, it's his life not mines.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

If Howard and Dirk are not involved then i am ok with a trade. With the way Harris has been slacking off on defense, i am not going to miss him.


----------



## jerseycarter15 (Nov 14, 2007)

t1no said:


> If Howard and Dirk are not involved then i am ok with a trade. With the way Harris has been slacking off on defense, i am not going to miss him.


Okay harris, terry and dampier for kidd and its a done deal


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Mavs should look into this but not if they have to give up too much


----------



## neoshredder (Dec 9, 2007)

jerseycarter15 said:


> Okay harris, terry and dampier for kidd and its a done deal


That is giving up too much for an aging Jason Kidd. I don't think it will get done as not enough salary to pay Kidd's contract without giving up too much talent.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Kidd is worth 14mil tops.

Mix and match any players not named Dirk or JHo for that amount + Cash, and I think it's a go.

Man... 21 mil for next season is difficult to digest though....


----------



## neoshredder (Dec 9, 2007)

edwardcyh said:


> Kidd is worth 14mil tops.
> 
> Mix and match any players not named Dirk or JHo for that amount + Cash, and I think it's a go.
> 
> Man... 21 mil for next season is difficult to digest though....


I disagree. Giving up Terry and Harris for Kidd this late in his career is a mistake.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

neoshredder said:


> I disagree. Giving up Terry and Harris for Kidd this late in his career is a mistake.


Agreed. First it's Shaq, now Kidd.

Why do they scout the nursing homes? :azdaja:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Well... you are missing a point, dino.

I/We want to shake things up around DAL....


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

xray said:


> Agreed. First it's Shaq, now Kidd.
> 
> Why do they scout the nursing homes? :azdaja:


well...Shaq did win a title right after we didn't trade for him...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't really think you guys NEED Kidd. I mean you've made the Finals and won 68 games in a season with essentially the same team you have out there right now. Last year the Mavs just caught a horrible matchup with the Warriors and that's why they lost.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

David_Ortiz said:


> I don't really think you guys NEED Kidd. I mean you've made the Finals and won 68 games in a season with essentially the same team you have out there right now. Last year the *Mavs just caught a horrible matchup with the Warriors and that's why they lost*.


we dont want a teamthat can win given the right breaks...we want a team that wins...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I think with Kidd, we'd still be a perimeter oriented team - without the low post game that would benefit Dirk. So what I'm saying is this: *Either make a move that would maximize Dirk's game, or shop Dirk. *

After all, the Mavericks' mantra has been that Dirk is the center of their universe; he must be a planet that rotates around a gravitational force.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> I think with Kidd, we'd still be a perimeter oriented team - without the low post game that would benefit Dirk. So what I'm saying is this: *Either make a move that would maximize Dirk's game, or shop Dirk. *
> 
> After all, the Mavericks' mantra has been that Dirk is the center of their universe; he must be a planet that rotates around a gravitational force.


Bring Romo in!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

xray said:


> I think with Kidd, we'd still be a perimeter oriented team - without the low post game that would benefit Dirk. So what I'm saying is this: *Either make a move that would maximize Dirk's game, or shop Dirk. *
> 
> After all, the Mavericks' mantra has been that Dirk is the center of their universe; he must be a planet that rotates around a gravitational force.


Eddy Curry?



delete this post immediately


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> Eddy Curry?
> 
> 
> 
> delete this post immediately


Eddy Curry would fit in perfectly, none of our big men (except for Dirk) will kick the ball out once they got double-teamed. Oh wait, they never see a double team.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

getting kidd isnt going to help matters, we need an inside presence..


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN we all know that is not going to happen, so why not fix our other issues?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

As long as Dirk is around we might never have a real inside presence, we don't have that many pieces to get deals done.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> As long as Dirk is around we might never have a real inside presence, we don't have that many pieces to get deals done.


True, though most fans see the Mavs as being really deep - it's sobering once you dig through the roster and find there really isn't much there.

Once upon a time (earlier this season), the plan was to utilize Damp and Diop in the post - they're no Duncan, but hey...there has to be a way to spread the floor if this team is to succeed!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

The Nets just waived two players so they are down to 13 players. 1 for 3 maybe?
Ohh and Devin is out with stomach virus.
:lol:


----------

